# urgent - good english speaking lawyer needed



## johnnymath

Ciao tutti,
I need the services of a good English speaking lawyer in Abruzzo (near Vasto would be ideal). I need to get a compromesso looked at very soon. Any advice would be greatly welcomed.
John


----------



## abruzzo annie

*english speaking lawyer*



johnnymath said:


> Ciao tutti,
> I need the services of a good English speaking lawyer in Abruzzo (near Vasto would be ideal). I need to get a compromesso looked at very soon. Any advice would be greatly welcomed.
> John


This person is an english speaking financial consultant in Pescara who helps all english people with finances, house buying and lawyers. He is not at all expensive and has helped me buy 4 properites in Abruzzo and countless other friends......his name is Walther Pezzi and his email address is [email protected].
I know he can help you. kind regards...Annie


----------



## johnnymath

*Grateful thanks*

Many thanks for this very helpful information which I'll follow up. Much appreciated!
John



abruzzo annie said:


> This person is an english speaking financial consultant in Pescara who helps all english people with finances, house buying and lawyers. He is not at all expensive and has helped me buy 4 properites in Abruzzo and countless other friends......his name is Walther Pezzi and his email address is [email protected].
> I know he can help you. kind regards...Annie


----------



## collizz

*English Speaking Lawyer*

You can contact Bruno Cilio. He has offices in Rome and NY. He's trustworthy and knows his law. 
Bruno Cilio
Cilio & Partners, P.C. Attorneys at Law
Via Angelo Secchi, 9
Rome, 00197


Cilio & Partners, P.C. Attorneys at Law
405 Park Avenue
Suite 802
New York, NY 10022

Welcome to Cilio & Partners P.C.



johnnymath said:


> Ciao tutti,
> I need the services of a good English speaking lawyer in Abruzzo (near Vasto would be ideal). I need to get a compromesso looked at very soon. Any advice would be greatly welcomed.
> John


----------



## dario

johnnymath said:


> Ciao tutti,
> I need the services of a good English speaking lawyer in Abruzzo (near Vasto would be ideal). I need to get a compromesso looked at very soon. Any advice would be greatly welcomed.
> John


Me and many friends used this lawyer in Abruzzo.

Dario Di Pietropaolo
Via C. Colombo 2 
Sant'Egidio alla Vibrata (TE)
tel. 0861 842928
cell. 335 8044552

he helps in the purchase or sale and sets up mortgages too.


----------



## johnnymath

*thanks*

Many thanks for this helpful info which I will follow up.
John



collizz said:


> You can contact Bruno Cilio. He has offices in Rome and NY. He's trustworthy and knows his law.
> Bruno Cilio
> Cilio & Partners, P.C. Attorneys at Law
> Via Angelo Secchi, 9
> Rome, 00197
> 
> 
> Cilio & Partners, P.C. Attorneys at Law
> 405 Park Avenue
> Suite 802
> New York, NY 10022
> 
> Welcome to Cilio & Partners P.C.


----------

